# One of a surprise - Tricolor hereford siamese



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I do a litter, and had the surprise to found in there a wonderfull siamese tricolor hereford male :mrgreen: 
He's quite beautifull, and a lovely boy :mrgreen:

Well here he is... and he's 3 weeks old

_Gahool_


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, he is so beautiful!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes he is gorgeous.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a little cutie!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably he is just a Tricolour with very little white. Tricolours need a good piebald background for getting 1/3 black, 1/3 beige and 1/3 white, as they should be. Bad Piebalds often have these headspots. Anyway, a nice pet.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

cute


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Roland said:


> Probably he is just a Tricolour with very little white. Tricolours need a good piebald background for getting 1/3 black, 1/3 beige and 1/3 white, as they should be. Bad Piebalds often have these headspots. Anyway, a nice pet.
> 
> Regards, Roland
> Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


Thanks Ronald, but it may be a bad tricolor, for me it isn't bad.
Only at the moment its the health important for me.
And well...
Sorry that the most of my mices are herefords :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The basis of your Tricolours are mice from my mousery, hence they are based on piebald, but you did not continue to select for k-Factors, which is too bad.
Piebald (s/s) mice may differ widely with regard to the amount of white areas in their coats. Thus by selection and inbreeding it is possible to establish reasonably stable lines of piebald animals which are either essentially all white with very few pigmented areas (hereafter referred to as the "all-white" line), or, have very little spotting, amounting to 10% or less of the coat ( Dunn and Charles, 1937). Lines selected for intermediate amounts of spotting are much more variable.
The amount of white areas in the fur is depending on modifying factors.
It seems evident that in the absence of " k" genes (or in the presence of their normal allelomorphs), s is almost completely recessive to + and in the absence of s the " k" genes too are almost completely recessive. On the other hand, these " k" genes act as semidominants in the presence of s/s. In other words "the dominance of s is influenced by the presence or absence of the ' k' genes, the dominance of the ' k' genes is influenced by the presence or absence of s" ( Grüneberg, 1952).
The "k" complex has been analyzed further by Dunn ( 1942) and it seems to consist of a large number of genes which, individually, have very small effects. At least one of these genes is dominant since when spotted mice from a " k" stock were crossed with DBAs, a strain devoid of spotting and putatively devoid of " k" genes, all F1 animals were spotted either on the tail, belly, or both. The exact number of dominant " k" genes is not known, but the frequency of spotting in F2 and backcross populations of this outcross indicated that there was more than one and probably two.

Hereford is something different: While mice with headspots (as yours) are just piebalds (s/s) with little or no k-factors, as can be seen from the bad separation of beige and black in the resulting Tricolours, the genetic basis of herefords is an own distinct mutation. The genetic background of Herefords is an autosomal recessive mutation on chromosome 15, called "white nose" (wn).

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A bunch of us like tris/splashed in ALL the crazy combos. :love1


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Roland isn't saying he doesn't like the mouse so much as he's saying it is not hereford. 

It is cute, but hereford it is not, from my understanding of the genetics available in Takuya's mousery.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Gorgeous is the only word worthy of that mouse.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Roland isn't saying he doesn't like the mouse so much as he's saying it is not hereford.
> 
> It is cute, but hereford it is not, from my understanding of the genetics available in Takuya's mousery.


Correct. 
A tricolour with 1/3 white, 1/3 beige and 1/3 black is a splashed + c-diluted piebald. In all piebalds the amount of white depends on the modifying k-factors and of course the same is true for a tricolour, which is a Piebald too. If you breed a piebald to a mouse without or with little k-factors, you will get mice with little white, but with headspots or nosespots and a small dot at the middle of the belly very often. Again, the same is true for Tricolour. 
Mice with headspots are cute, and they give wonderful pets, but this has nothing to do with the variety "hereford". 
Herefords are mice with a distinct mutation on chromosome 15 (wn/wn) and are rarely bred. 








If you want to breed good Tricolours according to the existing standards, you should take care to select for enough k-factors. Tricolours with little k-factors (little white) very often have intermingling colours and look like splashed mice, not like Tricolours.
Of course this does not matter at all if you just want to produce mice as pets or for sale. Tastes differ. Most mice are cute, it is all in the eye of the beholder.

Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tsk. There's so much more to be done with those genes. I don't think that you are right, Roland to say tricolors are only in black beige and white in equal amounts. That is one of the more common types, but, I think you know, I have produced cream, yellow, and orange with white markings, and silver, lilac and blue as well, not to mention the ticked tricolors.

I don't know a thing about k factors, so I can't speak to that, but anyone can choose tricolor mousies to breed by eye, choosing the individuals with the least mixing and a good amount of white.

So many of the non-standard tri and splashed meeces are just plain pretty!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!! :love


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> Tsk. There's so much more to be done with those genes. I don't think that you are right, Roland to say tricolors are only in black beige and white in equal amounts. That is one of the more common types, but, I think you know, I have produced cream, yellow, and orange with white markings, and silver, lilac and blue as well, not to mention the ticked tricolors.


I believe he was only describing one type of tri-colour. Of course there are other colours. But no matter what colour, the best looking mice for show would have a white background with 30% base colour and 30% diluted colour spotting in preferably round shapes, without fading, evenly distributed across the entire mouse.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> moustress said:
> 
> 
> > Tsk. There's so much more to be done with those genes. I don't think that you are right, Roland to say tricolors are only in black beige and white in equal amounts. That is one of the more common types, but, I think you know, I have produced cream, yellow, and orange with white markings, and silver, lilac and blue as well, not to mention the ticked tricolors.
> ...


Again: Correct


----------



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't say I understand any of the genetics behind it, but he certainly is a handsome chap!


----------

